# Moving to Hong Kong working in Tsing Yi



## Richard22 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I will be moving to Hong Kong next week to teach in Tsing Yi for 2 years. I was advised to stay in a serviced apartment and the Rambler Hotel is near the school and is what the school recommended - it's rather expensive though but it should be covered by the allowance. I get something like $16500 per month from the education Bureau but that figure is taxable. I assume the tax rate is 20% but I'm not sure on that. 

It seems like Tsing Yi is not too far from Kowloon. I vacationed for a week in HK while teaching in China and really liked HK - but the rents are high and apartments small.

Anyone have any advice on good placed to live that would be close to an MTR and not a long way by MTR to Tsing Yi?

I figure I have a month to look around but advice is always helpful.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Richard22 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I will be moving to Hong Kong next week to teach in Tsing Yi for 2 years. I was advised to stay in a serviced apartment and the Rambler Hotel is near the school and is what the school recommended - it's rather expensive though but it should be covered by the allowance. I get something like $16500 per month from the education Bureau but that figure is taxable. I assume the tax rate is 20% but I'm not sure on that.
> 
> ...


Tsing Yi is on the airport express line, travel to Kowloon or Central will be easy and cheap (do a google search for MTR maps and you'll see just how easy. If you decide to buy a car 30minutes will put you in Kowloon but the train is less stressful.

the tax rate (three years ago was 15% paid in a lump sum,so check it hasn't went up and budget accordingly)


----------



## Richard22 (Aug 26, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> Tsing Yi is on the airport express line, travel to Kowloon or Central will be easy and cheap (do a google search for MTR maps and you'll see just how easy. If you decide to buy a car 30minutes will put you in Kowloon but the train is less stressful.
> 
> the tax rate (three years ago was 15% paid in a lump sum,so check it hasn't went up and budget accordingly)


Thanks for the info. 15% is a bit better than I thought as well. I won't be getting a car - I rather liked the public transit in South Korea and Mainland China - taxis were very inexpensive. Not sure about HK but the metro and buses are supposed to be excellent from what I have heard. I still wish the train lines would operate 24/7 in big cities like this but I guess they give taxis their profit and want to keep drunks off the trains.


----------

